# shop made router lift



## mike mooney (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been reading old posts here, but have not found answer to my question. I have a PC 7518 in my table and would like to make a router lift. Has anyone made the Popular Woodworking(April 2009) Deluxe Router Table by Jim Stack? Has anyone seen or made this lift, woodgears.ca/router_lift/index.html/Router_lift? He has a video and it seems to be very smooth operation. Would appreciate any feedback.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

I have not ,that guy is wiz with wooden gears but why not just buy one for about 90.oo bucks ..and just be done with it..

Router lift

porter cable router raizer
Install the Router Raizer!

=========


----------



## mike mooney (Mar 4, 2009)

Unfortunately the router raizer only works with the plunge router. I have the fixed base. Cheapest lift I have found is about $250.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
Your right on

Sorry I miss the model number 

========


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I posted that one some time back, but the second lift (in my post) designed by American Woodworker seemed like an easier, less cumbersome lift to make. I bought 1/2" rod and the bronze bushings, but never got around too it.

Shop made lifts LINK

The one you posted looks like it would be an easy one to make.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just have to stir the pot again and reiterate that I can't understand why anyone would even consider a fixed base router when a plunge router can do all the same things PLUS heaps more.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's a good question Harry, here's my take on it. 
How many woodworkers own just one router? I'm just a home shop hobbyist and I have 4 routers. Why tie up a plunge router in a router table when you can just bolt a fixed base like the PC 7518? This keeps the plunge router handy for workbench use, which is what I do along with my D handle router.
Not to mention the better lifts like Woodpeckers, JessEm, etc have a much finer adjustment than you typically get on a plunge router.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I just have to stir the pot again and reiterate that I can't understand why anyone would even consider a fixed base router when a plunge router can do all the same things PLUS heaps more.


How can you fine-adjust the height with a plunge router? With my fixed base PC 690, I just twist the motor under the table for fine adjustment. With the plunge base I have to push the motor up through the table because gravity and the springs in the plunge base push the motor downward. Unless I'm missing something, how do you set the height with a plunge base under the table?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

When you push the plunge router up, Out pops the router plate. That is why I bought the Jessem lift. Fixed base routers are not common in the U.K.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Noob said:


> I posted that one some time back, but the second lift (in my post) designed by American Woodworker seemed like an easier, less cumbersome lift to make. I bought 1/2" rod and the bronze bushings, but never got around too it.
> 
> Shop made lifts LINK
> 
> The one you posted looks like it would be an easy one to make.


Hi Paulo:

I'm with you, in that I am going with a design similar to what you describe. In my case I am going with 3/4" steel shafts and bronze (Oilite) bushings.

Hey, Bobj3, "why?" _Because it's there!_ One can buy or make. Some take the short route and buy. Others, like me, like the satisfaction of making things, including our own tables, lifts and such.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Have you seen the electronic lift on youtube and eaglelakewoodworking.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep, Mike.. John Nixon is pretty innovative... and a member here too!


----------

